
Private Cloud File Sync with Raspberry Pi under 30 Minutes - rvbd
http://www.codingepiphany.com/2013/09/15/private-cloud-file-sync-with-raspberry-pi-under-30-minutes/
======
aw3c2
Just an owncloud installation on a spammy "guide" blog. Move along.

~~~
rvbd
Why is it spammy? The things that I wrote is real and I do not impose any spam
or whatever. Perhaps you would like to suggest some improvements?

